# No sound from speakers cm7/cm9



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm having an issue with my sound going out after the tp sleeps for awhile.
A reset fixes the problem until it falls asleep again.
Only info I have found is for web os but I have not had the problem the few times I have used that platform.

This is happening on a clean wipe with nothing installed so i'm not sure where to look next for fixes.
It seems like it started with alpha 3 but I'm not positive (I mainly use the tp for web browsing).
Obviously this isn't happening to anyone else which is strange.

Any ideas?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

lafester said:


> I'm having an issue with my sound going out after the tp sleeps for awhile.
> A reset fixes the problem until it falls asleep again.
> Only info I have found is for web os but I have not had the problem the few times I have used that platform.
> 
> ...


Boot into CWM, backup.

Format System (in Mounts and Storage menu).
Format cache.

Reinstall CM9, charger fix, Gapps, (and Gapps fix if you needed it the first time you installed).

Reboot test new setup.

If that doesn't work, next step it's to wipe data again...

Sent from my HP Touchpad running ICS


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

Seems to be happening after flashing gapps but still testing.


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

Well it looks like it does it even on an absolutely clean install without gapps. 
Now I'm really stumped. Does web os have any affect on the tp when booted in android?


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

Never looked at logcat before but I see
E/AudiohardwareALSA( 138): re-open after standby :: took 121 msecs
E/AudiohardwareALSA( 138): setparameters INVALID OPERATION


----------



## JonElCanche (Jun 12, 2011)

lafester said:


> Well it looks like it does it even on an absolutely clean install without gapps.
> Now I'm really stumped. Does web os have any affect on the tp when booted in android?


Wow I am having this exact same problem. I put cm7 alpha 3 on three other touchpads and sound worked perfect on all of them. I put cm7 alpha 3 on my touchpad and no sound. I would do clean wipes like you have done for cm9 but nothing helped. I think flashed cm7 alpha 2 and sound and everything worked fine so I forgot about the problem until this week that I put cm9 on my touchpad. The sound issue for me is back... So no help from me but you are not alone


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

Well at least that confirms it started with alpha 3. I just doctored back to 3.02 to set if that helps any.


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

so far so good with 3.02.... strange that web os would be the cause.
i know a lot of people here are on 3.05 with no issues which is also strange. 
we'll see how it goes after a good long sleep.


----------



## JonElCanche (Jun 12, 2011)

lafester said:


> so far so good with 3.02.... strange that web os would be the cause.
> i know a lot of people here are on 3.05 with no issues which is also strange.
> we'll see how it goes after a good long sleep.


Let us know the results. Now that you mention it out of the four touchpads that I flashed mine was the only one that I had updated to web os...


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

Well it looked promising but after a longer sleep I'm back to no sound.


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

I have confirmed that 2.1 does not have this issue! So what changed between 2.1 and 3.0 that could cause this?


----------



## JonElCanche (Jun 12, 2011)

lafester said:


> I have confirmed that 2.1 does not have this issue! So what changed between 2.1 and 3.0 that could cause this?


WebOS 2.1 does not have the sound issue? So if we go back to 2.1 and then flash cm9the sound will work?


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

No, I don't believe this had anything to do with webos.
Alpha 2.1 works fine (cm7)


----------



## JonElCanche (Jun 12, 2011)

lafester said:


> No, I don't believe this had anything to do with webos.
> Alpha 2.1 works fine (cm7)


Why would sound work with most TP's but with a few number of them not? As i said in an earlier post, I have flashed 3 other touchpads but mine is the only one with the sound issue after sleep.


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

The same reason not everyone has wifi issues or sod problems. 
My guess is that our problem came from the sod fix that was put in alpha 3 although it could easily be something else. 
Just need someone who knows whats up to chime in and help us test.


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

anyone having this problem should try flashing bricked kernel and report back


----------



## JonElCanche (Jun 12, 2011)

lafester said:


> anyone having this problem should try flashing bricked kernel and report back


Flashed bricked kernel rom and sound works great now! Thanks!


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

You did the full rom? 
I'm just using the kernel for now.


----------



## intersys (Jan 27, 2012)

Tried the bricked kernel - just the kernel - still no sound. Speaker icon has the bar through it.


----------



## JonElCanche (Jun 12, 2011)

intersys said:


> Tried the bricked kernel - just the kernel - still no sound. Speaker icon has the bar through it.


I flashed the whole bricked kernel rom and sound works fine now.


----------



## JonElCanche (Jun 12, 2011)

JonElCanche said:


> I flashed the whole bricked kernel rom and sound works fine now.


Was excited to get netflix so I jumped over to CM9 alpha 2 and now the sounds is broken again....


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah i know... this is a major bug that seems to go unnoticed.


----------



## TrooperThorn (Nov 24, 2011)

lafester said:


> Yeah i know... this is a major bug that seems to go unnoticed.


I'm hoping a Bricked version of CM9 Alpha 2 will be released. If I can just get this sound issue worked out I'll need nothing more from my Touchpad. This build is really stable...I don't have any other problems.


----------



## pantherjak (Feb 27, 2012)

I am having the same problem. Had this issue infrequently in WebOS where seldomly after sleep the audio would distort. I waited until CM9 Alpha 2 for Netflix on ICS to join the Android world and now everytime my TP sleeps in ICS the audio completely drops. I hope they fix this soon. Are they any workarounds besides rebooting?


----------



## TrooperThorn (Nov 24, 2011)

pantherjak said:


> I am having the same problem. Had this issue infrequently in WebOS where seldomly after sleep the audio would distort. I waited until CM9 Alpha 2 for Netflix on ICS to join the Android world and now everytime my TP sleeps in ICS the audio completely drops. I hope they fix this soon. Are they any workarounds besides rebooting?


I just installed the latest Bricked Kernel and it seems to have resolved the issue. Give that a try.


----------



## pantherjak (Feb 27, 2012)

TrooperThorn said:


> I just installed the latest Bricked Kernel and it seems to have resolved the issue. Give that a try.


Does the latest Bricked Kernel support Netflix like Alpha 2?


----------



## TrooperThorn (Nov 24, 2011)

pantherjak said:


> Does the latest Bricked Kernel support Netflix like Alpha 2?


Yes it does.


----------



## luvranda (May 11, 2012)

Greetings 
I am having the exact problem with the sound after CM7 . Nothing brings back the sound, although the sound works perfectly in WebOs.

If anyone has suggestions, please put them in simple, easy to follow terms. I am a noob (illiterate) when it comes to computers,. Any links to fixes or patches would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance to any and all that respond.

SJK


----------

